# صور كلاب جامدة طحن



## maryadel (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*





















































































يا رب الصور تعجبكم​*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*صور جميله اوى يا مارى

 بس الموضوع ده المفروض يكون فى المنتدى الترفيهى العام 

واكيد كيرو لما يجى هينقله

 ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبتى مارى*


----------



## maryadel (10 أكتوبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *صور جميله اوى يا مارى
> 
> بس الموضوع ده المفروض يكون فى المنتدى الترفيهى العام
> 
> ...



*اولا ميرسى على ردك 

ثانيا انا مش عارفة الغباء دة جالى منين سورى بجد انا كان قصدى احطة 
فى منتدى الترفيهى العام ياريت كيرو يجى بسرعة و ينقلة​*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*العفو حبيبتى وكيرو موجود  

ولا غباء ولا حاجه عادى بتحصل  ربنا معاكى..*


----------



## marcelino (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*حلويييييييييييييييييييين اوى

شكرااااااا*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*لقد تم نقل الموضوع بنجاح 
شكرا مارى على الصور دى بجد جامد على الاخر*


----------



## ميرنا (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*دى الكلاب مش اللى جيباهم هايدى لو شفتنى هتضربنى*


----------



## Coptic Man (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*wow*

*لابجد كلاب حلوين اوي اوي *

*اه بقي لو تجبيلي واحد من دول*

*



*

*تبقي خدمة جامدة *

*شكرا يا ماري*


----------



## maryadel (10 أكتوبر 2006)

مارسيلينو قال:


> *حلويييييييييييييييييييين اوى
> 
> شكرااااااا*



*ميرسى على ردك و مشاركتك​*


----------



## maryadel (10 أكتوبر 2006)

KERO KINGOOO قال:


> *لقد تم نقل الموضوع بنجاح
> شكرا مارى على الصور دى بجد جامد على الاخر*




*ميرسى اوى بس انا حاسة ان انا تعبتك معايا اوى

و كويس ان الصور عجبتك​*


----------



## maryadel (10 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *دى الكلاب مش اللى جيباهم هايدى لو شفتنى هتضربنى*




*ميرسى اوى على ردك الجميل دة يا ميرنا​*


----------



## maryadel (10 أكتوبر 2006)

coptic man قال:


> *wow*
> 
> *لابجد كلاب حلوين اوي اوي *
> 
> ...




*انا اصلا مش عارفة اجيب واحد منهم 

بس بجد بجد لو جبت اول واحد هفتكرك وابعتلك انت

و ميرسى اوى على ردك يا كوبتك​*


----------



## mrmr120 (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*اللللللللللللللله*
*جميلة جدا يا مارى *
*تسلم ايدك*
*وربنا يديكى واحد منهم يارب *
*واجى كدة ازورك القية عندك*
*ههههههههههه*
:yahoo:​


----------



## maryadel (10 أكتوبر 2006)

*يا رب يا مرمر

و ميرسى اوى على ردك الى زى العسل دة​*


----------



## FIRAS (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*صور جميله جداااااااا ميرسي اليك*


----------



## maryadel (11 أكتوبر 2006)

FIRAS قال:


> *صور جميله جداااااااا ميرسي اليك*



*و ميرسى على مشاركتك و ردك​*


----------



## krkr_ek (18 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه اما  حتت  صورهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:ab4:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور كلاب جامدة طحن*

*صور رائعه  وجميله ​*


----------



## muheb (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور كلاب جامدة طحن*

حلوين كلش مرسي


----------



## gift (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور كلاب جامدة طحن*

حلوة ميرسي ليك:smil13:


----------



## koka_jesus (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور كلاب جامدة طحن*

ههههههههه
مرسى جميلة اوى ​


----------



## ROUGA (30 يوليو 2008)

شكرا مارى على الصور دى بجد جامد على الاخر


----------



## Boutros Popos (28 يونيو 2009)

*جمال جدا

شكرا​*


----------



## tena_tntn (28 يونيو 2009)

صور حلوة قوى 
شكرا


----------



## kalimooo (28 يونيو 2009)

حلو كتير 
هههه

شكرا


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (7 يوليو 2009)

جميلة اوى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2009)

حلوووووووين اووووووووي
مرسيه


----------



## روما98 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

حلويين اوىىىىىىىى 
ميرسى ليكى
اصل انا بحب الكلاب اوى
​


----------



## ارووجة (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مااحلاااااااهن
ميرسي الك عالصور


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أكتوبر 2009)

حلوين اوى نفسى اربى كلاب

بس ماما قالتلى يا انا يا الكلب فى البيت

هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ابن البطل (16 يونيو 2010)

جميلة اوي الصور دي 

 انا بفكر اشتري كلب الان


----------



## النهيسى (16 يونيو 2010)

شكرا للصور الرااااائعه جداااا​


----------

